# Neuvation's F100 Series bikes



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

So I randomly mosey over to Neuvation for the heck of it and I see they have a new Bicycles button/tab link. :O BIkes I Say?! I'm a bit spiffed about these although they do look a bit drab. The prices are very competitive and I'm not really sure what else to say. Here's the link: http://www.neuvationcycling.com/bicycles.html 

Go ahead and discuss amongst yourselves~ Opinions, Theories, Facts, Has anyone touched one? Comments about statements presented about it. 

What I think? - Well, Neuvation has a special place in my heart since the company seems to be a no thrills, quality product for a respective price. Like the page says, low overhead lets up keep our cash, while letting him keep more cash for himself too. Isn't that what a business is about? I like the review scores I see on the Neuvation wheels, and can't wait to see what people say about these frames. But like I said.... they sure aren't something you'd write home about concerning the aesthetics.

(I searched around for a topic about these bikes, but was unable to find one, if there is one already feel free to lock this thread and direct me to the pre-existing one.)


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

what's more exciting is that he now has powertap wheels...


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

they look like the leader frames.... good for him, Jim is a good guy trying to do the right thing. He's honest and hard working.

I'm waiting on their tubular wheels!!


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

Geez those are ugly....


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

myette10 said:


> they look like the leader frames.... good for him, Jim is a good guy trying to do the right thing. He's honest and hard working.
> 
> I'm waiting on their tubular wheels!!



Who is Jim? John's brother?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> Who is Jim? John's brother?


Yeah. Their parents had three kids: John, Jim, and Ted. John made his name in wheels. Teddy made his name and fame by getting all sweaty when he caught Cat Scratch Fever. Jim, however, didn't make a name for himself and was only able to stir up a giant pot of angst and sociopathic behavior, especially as he was the youngest, living in the shadow of his two brothers, and also as his mom and dad raised him, from birth, as the daughter they always wanted but never had. John's now tied up in his own basement.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Just paint "Cervelo Team" on the side and fool all your friends. By the way, where is the size/geometry info? How are you supposed to know if one will even fit you?


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe Jim can start selling rifles and crossbows as well


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow, definitely surprised.

I'm also a Neuvation fan; have been using his wheels for years now for race day.

But... does the world need another house brand alu 105 bike?

edit... at least it's black...


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> So I randomly mosey over to Neuvation...



What?!? get outta here. I'm gonna go over there right now. You better not be fooling.


...Wow, that's pretty wild. I like that he has his own brand name on them.

I do love my Neuvations (R28 SL2's iirc)


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

It resembles the leader bikes, but doesn't have the downtube ovalized at the bb.

More closely resembles the Soloist Team.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool! And I like the way you can customize your bike any way you want (component wise anyway) by mixing and matching the components. Almost like ordering a computer online from someone like Dell. If you want to upgrade or downgrade any particular component, all your choices are right there. That is with the exception of a choice of color. Reminds me of the Ford Model T. You could have any color you wanted as long as it was black.

BTW, I did find the frame sizes under the the sizes tab (48, 51, 54, 56, 58, and 61cm) but no geometry specs.

Jay


----------



## StreamerT10 (Oct 6, 2007)

Treker said:


> BTW, I did find the frame sizes under the the sizes tab (48, 51, 54, 56, 58, and 61cm) but no geometry specs.


Which happen to be the same sizes the soloist team is available in... hmmm :idea:


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Fivethumbs said:


> Just paint "Cervelo Team" on the side and fool all your friends. By the way, where is the size/geometry info? How are you supposed to know if one will even fit you?


Wouldn't even come close. The seat tube on that Neuvation bike is round. Whereas the Cervelo Soloist team frame is naca profiled tube. 

That neuvation bike is ugly because it is not the "euro cool" setup. Forexample, stem that tilts up, and an ugly non carbon seatpost. Swap those two things out and it would look miles better.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

bane said:


> It resembles the leader bikes, but doesn't have the downtube ovalized at the bb.
> 
> More closely resembles the Soloist Team.


I know you guys probably didn't need this, but the Cervelo soloist team bike, and this one do have some very similar qualities, yet the Neuvation one seems to have one or two diff spots for cable stops, and the rear hanger area. Pic for looksies~ (cable stop observation not shown in img)









IT looks like the Neuvation bike is built a little more rugged, as in not willing to shave off as much. :shrug:

As for geometry, should we throw a line over to Neuvation or wait and see what happens with site construction?


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

"Made of aluminum but ride like titanium." 


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Seems like every other aluminum/105 bike out there except for two things: It has wheels that aren't complete crap (like the usual alex fare), but instead are strong and ~1500g. It comes in a size 61cm, which is exciting to us big guys. Though it could really be a size 59ish relabeled as a 61, which would suck.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

myette10 said:


> they look like the leader frames.... good for him, Jim is a good guy trying to do the right thing. He's honest and hard working.
> 
> I'm waiting on their tubular wheels!!


His name is John, not Jim. John Neugent. One of the most honest manufacturers in our sport today. All the big guys need to take a page out of his playbook. 

I'm not too sure about the frames he's going to push, but the price point is very aggressive and he should get a lot of entry level interest. ALU is back! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Davis (May 22, 2007)

lalahsghost said:


> I know you guys probably didn't need this, but the Cervelo soloist team bike, and this one do have some very similar qualities, yet the Neuvation one seems to have one or two diff spots for cable stops, and the rear hanger area. Pic for looksies~


Those are fine details. You missed the very obvious bigger difference - the seat tube that runs from the bottom bracket to the top tube. The Neuvation is a plain round tube. The Solist team is an oval tube. Given this corner that is cut, there may be one that is not visible. The Cervelo uses variable thickness tubes. We don't know what's in the Neuvation. Then there's things like materials - what type of aluminum alloy is used, etc. 

I'm not saying that the Neuvation is a good or bad frame. I don't know. But some people are implying that the Neuvation is a re-branded Soloist Team. Its obviously not.

Bob


----------



## CyclingForCancer (Jun 4, 2007)

Just curious ... has anyone bought one yet? Or seen a review for one?

Shan


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

55/Rad said:


> Geez those are ugly....


I gotta agree. Those are the fugliest bikes I've seen in a long time. I think it's the seatpost that really turns my stomach.


----------



## mtbfreedom (Dec 3, 2009)

*I have a f100 Neuvation full sram red with r 28 sl5's*

My full sram red f100 with r 28 sl5's and a full carbon fork comes in at 15.5 lbs without pedals, size 51 cm. The bike is very responsive. Its stiff in the bottom bracket and chainstays but won't rattle your brain on centuries. The wheel base is very tight with some toe over-lap making the bike quick in the handling department. The bike is not as comfortable as a specialized roubaix but it is also not as flexy when getting out of the saddle. Compared to the specialized tarmac I tried at the same price point it is 4.5 lbs lighter and just plain responsive in every department. The specialized has a lot more bling but not nearly as much go. I'll take go over bling any day. The cervelo S1 feels very similar to this bike but you get ultegra components and a dog set of shimano 1900 gram wheels resulting in a 17 lb bike for the same price as my neuvation. No matter how you slice it the neuvation deal is superior. John has excellent support with instructions on maintenance of his hubs and support any time you need it.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Seems that every time I read something on Neuvation bikes it is all positive! I just ordered the F100 myself but with Sram Rival and R28 Aeros for wheels. This is my first bike, hope it fits like a glove!


----------



## CyclingForCancer (Jun 4, 2007)

I've had mine almost 2 years now. I absolutely love it.

F100 Aluminum w/ SRAM Force components and ceramic bearings throughout.


----------



## irun22fast (Jul 18, 2004)

I just bought a used Neuvation f100 w/ sram force. It is lighter than my old 2007 tarmac expert and the frame "feels" better in the sprints and corners. I don't know exactly how it'll feel over a century, but I'm looking forward to trying it out. I think its the ultimate tri/road bike for a budget rider because its full of power and pretty aero as well. It looks amazing in person as well. I would like to see a different Neuvation logo than what is currently out, but that's much less important than the overall feel of the bike and the component package.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This must be dredge week on RBR!


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought an F100 two months ago...minus the crappy wheels. It's fitted with Apex components. Bought my wheels from prowheelbuilder.com. 

Front consists of a Velocity A23, 32-spoke laced to a Velocity hub. Rear consists of a Velocity Synergy Off-center, 36-spoke laced to a Velocity hub. Advertised weight was 1563 grams. At any weight these wheels are bombproof. I never think of trueing them let alone breaking a spoke...I weigh 240lbs with an empty stomach I might add.

I did replace the seat with a Specialized Toupe 155mm...cause I have a wide load 

Bike weighs less than 18lbs...not put it on a scale though. It rides better than anything I've ever owned before. Don't like to praise bikes just cause I'm not getting paid for it, but this bike is a great buy. Just have to shop for some real wheels!!! I bought a set of Neuvation wheels less than a year ago and they are awful...the guy who designed them should be dragged out into the street and....

Anyways, I've done a 75 mile ride on it last week and my butt didn't protest too much. Should have mentioned I'm 6'1" and riding a size 56cm. Though I did get a 130mm stem. Fits me like a glove.

I should add that for everything I've mentioned I spent $1800...that includes the bike, new saddle, new wheels, tires, tubes...EVERYTHING! If anyone can figure out how to buy that much bike for less money...I'll gladly kiss your bottom. I did a ton of research into it...I'm one of those types


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Stu_the_weak said:


> ...minus the crappy wheels.
> 
> Just have to shop for some real wheels!!! I bought a set of Neuvation wheels less than a year ago and they are awful...the guy who designed them should be dragged out into the street and....


Nice thread revival, only to bash on the Neuvation wheels (yes, I know you said some nice stuff about his bike as well). So, what exactly are you basing this on? Simply because they didn't work for you doesn't mean they are crap. So now you are on a pair of 32/36 wheels, pretty different from a 20/24 wheelset. Pick the right tool for the right job. A pair of 20/24s under you was a poor choice and I'm sure that is the root of any issues you had with them. There are tons of people out there that have been quite satisfied with the N wheels. Sounds like sour grapes for no real reason.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Stu, Glad you are happy with your new ride. I love my Neuvation as well. 

Reading between the lines a bit I thought this was a nice compliment to Neuvation, even with the wheel bashing. Seeing that Neuvation's wheels are low spoke count 20H/24H or even 16H/20H in the case of the Aeros, and that Stu (not a light weight rider, sorry Stu) opted for a durable 32H/36H wheelset this time but still chose to buy his bike from John, says a lot for Neuvations value. Even after the bad/learning experience with the wheels, Neuvation couldn't be beat for the value they provide, and in the end a happy rider. 

At 192 lbs, I use R28Aeros 16H/20H and haven't had a problem at all yet in a few thousand miles. 

Congrats on the new ride Stu, I hope you enjoy it for many miles to come!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Lot's of Neuvation lovers out there. I have a set of their wheels on my backup/bad-wx bike and they've worked great for me at 160lb. I strongly considered getting one of their bikes, but wound up getting a more mainstream brand. Good to know that their bikes are also good.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

sorry for thread revival, any others with their frames? would love to hear more opinions.


----------



## GbrNole (Jul 26, 2011)

i have an fc500. bike rides and handles as well as i could hope. it's kitted out with sram force and r28 aeros.

i did upgrade the bars to deda zero 100, saddle to a streem wcs and stem to an ea90. bike weighs 15.5 with pedals.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I too have A fc-500 WITH dI-2 ULTEGRA ALL AROUND. This thing rocks. Smooth responsive and aero monocoque cf frame that is very fast and light. I went with the sl28 wheels at 1550 g . Very light at 15lb. 8 oz, and I went with tubeless hutchenson intensive 25's. 

This bike is wonderful and only paid 3150 fully customized to what I wanted. John does a very good job at getting you a custom bike for a very competitive price.

Highly recommend you get a nuevation bike but get the FC-500, it is the best bang for the buck out there, and John stands behind his products. 

The Di-2 ultegra version is great!


----------



## GbrNole (Jul 26, 2011)

just a quick fyi - the fc500 is actually a trigon rqc29. i believe the fc100 frame is also a trigon product though i'm not sure who produces the f100 alloy frame?

culprit bicycles also sell the same frame as the fc500 on their "arrow one" bike.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Neuvation Cycling has shut its doors.

If you are in need of a Neuvation specific part in the mean time, or if you just want to contace me, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will do whatever I can to help out.


----------

